# Non GW Minis. General Opinion



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am a relatively new member but have been around the 40K universe for about 20 years on and off. Back in 2006 i started collecting again. More recently i have expanded my traitor guard and renegade inquisition forces. The thing is i see many miniatures from third party manufacturers that work well with the idea of my army or that i just like. Renegade ogryns by hassle free miniatures. Khador shocktroopers as renegade GK terminators.(Dont worry fluff police. I play them as outlawed AI robots in the employ of a renegade Techpriest/Inquisitor). A couple of my psykers are from Reaper. 
I do make sure thet they are wysiwig. Guns and other weapons are correct or at least easily identifiable. The thing is i convert most of them and some of these models end up costing more overall so it is not a cost cutting measure by any means.

Opinions please.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I think as long as it's non-tournament stuff and you and your opponent's identify and agree on what is what there shouldn't be any problem. I would let you proxy those minis in for sure.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

i think you should put up some pics, they sound good haha, and it shouldnt matter where you get the minis, as long as they its wysiwyg then its fine in friendly games, i think GW wont let you in tournies but hey u probably already knew that


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't forget you can't use them in a gw store to play for fun games even......


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like you're using cool minis. In a friendly game, they should be fine IMHO.

With non-GW/Non-Standard mini's, it's really the 'is it cool' or 'is it cheap' that counts.
Someone that put effort and time into making non-standard models look good and WYSIWYG should get kudo's, not slaps with the rulebook.
It's a game it should be enjoyed.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

You can't really use them in tournaments. Or GW.
I prefer GW minis to any other. There are some things that I prefer to GW. Like the FW avatars, but they cost £50.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

And FW Avatars ARE basically GW-product. 

Mostly I play friendly games, and I'd love to see these different guys on the table, as long as you tell me what they are BEFORE the game starts; Played one guy where proxy models just happened to have the BEST gear for fighting whatever of my units was closest...:threaten:


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Deneris said:


> ...Played one guy where proxy models just happened to have the BEST gear for fighting whatever of my units was closest


That's why I make an army list before the game. If a question arises, I just pull out my printed list and say look, these guys have XXX equipment and it cost XXX points. Cause hey, sometimes I forget to say something and sometimes they forget I did say something.

As for using other minis-I prefer to see variety in an army. In fact, I'd rather see less GW minis on a table, but I think GW is a blood thirsty corporation that injects cocain into the mini's to make us all addicted. (at least that's what the voices say sometimes) Also why I don't play in GW stores. I perfer to enjoy my armys looks as opposed to it being totaly "street legal".


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I use a Warmachine Khador Demo corps figure as a Daemonhunter inquisitor (with big hammer) in terminator armour (sized about right) - heavy armour plates.

I also use a bunch of old Warzone Capital (faction) Martian troops as SM scouts with bolters (they have the bulk of a scout, with a head that isn't as hydrocephalic) - and the sgt is even shouting. 

I also use several Pig Iron Productions Ironshield tanks as my IG Leman Russes (as I thin the GW model is too small and dinky to represent a 'proper' tank. It's only about 1/3 longer, but the width and height are the same.

As I'm fond of telling many people, playability in a GW tourney is not really a liability here as GW stopped running them two years ago. I haven't had any objections from any TOs either - even when they are getting prize sponsorship from GW. 
I also don't play in GW stores as most are too small to skin a cat in, let alone swing one.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

i have no problem with people using proxies. As long as i can see what's what and there has been some effort put in. i mean, other minis are fine, but don't show up with a lego block scout squad.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> i have no problem with people using proxies. As long as i can see what's what and there has been some effort put in. i mean, other minis are fine, but don't show up with a lego block scout squad.


What about a Lego built titan?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have a love hate relationship with proxies, i love proxies and conversions from other ranges if they have been made with love and care and to fit the 40k universe, so if you see something from another range and think "now that would make a great xxxx".
But on the flip side i hate proxies that are obviously included because either the player cant be arsed or wont spend the money, saw a case the other week at a club, a guy was "involved" in a game using un-painted proxied model while showing off his new i phone???


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I think proxies are great, but like everyone else said there is a certain line you have to be careful about. Any serious collector/player shouldn't have a problem knowing what would be acceptable I guess. That being said, I played a game were a guy used some awesome proxies for his own version of Armageddon looking troops, with appropriate looking weapons and stuff, but he had one or two single units that really didn't fit the 40k verse, and I didn't like that. Even so, in a friendly game, who cares? Just let your friends know before hand.

I'm a newb, and currently building an Ork Army, but I have been planning to build a Rogue Trader army that would be about 50% proxies from Urban Mammoth, just because they have some ranges that I think would fit really well in a 40K/Space Privateer/Navy Ships crew type setting. If i ever do this, I hope people will let me play


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

A good looking Lego titan would be rad. Especially because you could just pluck off destroyed weapons. Like those Lego dreadnoughts that are kicking around, I think that is ok.
I guess I am just a bit snobby. Aslong as it looks the part I'm AOK.


----------



## axyl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've whipped up an Ironclad with a lego as the Thunder Hammer before the actual model came out. Doesn't look that great, but it works.

http://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w341/blind39/Picture17.jpg
http://i522.photobucket.com/albums/w341/blind39/Picture17.jpg

Personally I have no problem with proxies, especially if they are good conversions.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Axyl, you're my hero. :biggrin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Pics as suggested.
Please be gentle. I am by no means a wizzard painter.

My Heavy PA Androids(GK terminators)








Renegade ogryn Bezerkers








Beginings of a psyker battle squad








Demonhunters renegade inguisitors with their retinues








My take on Guardsman marbo. A second ed imperial assasin.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

shaantitus that's alot of boob in the psyker squad .

As Chromedog said in AUS we don't hold GT's or completely GW run Tournamnets and so if you don't mind not playing in you local GW if one exists then playing at your local gaming club will be no problem.


----------

